# Synched email contacts between iphone and ipad



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

How do I turn that feature off? I don't want my iphone and ipad to share my Yahoo email contacts.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Do you still want to be able to get your yahoo email on both devices?


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, but I am getting my Yahoo email contacts in my telephone number contacts on my iPhone. Does that make sense? All I want to see when I look for a telephone number is just that, telephone numbers.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

I understand you are getting your yahoo email contacts, but do you still want to be able to check your yahoo email on both devices?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If your contacts include information like e-mail, website, etc, then that's what gets synced. When you want to call, you only need to tap the phone number.


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yes, kelticlder*


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

There should be an option in your devices address book not to sync contacts or show them. Finding it varies based on the phone you have


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you don't sync contacts, then you won't sync phone numbers.


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

*I have an iPhone. Under the iCloud settings I turned off contacts. That seems to have taken care of it. Thanks!
*


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Turning of syncing of contacts allows for the syncing of phone numbers for contacts but not e-mail addresses?


----------

